# New York Sports: Ready to Rumble!



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!

Yankees pitcher Tanaka just threw two pre-season innings against a mostly regular Braves line-up....

six men, 19 pitches!

From a 76 mph change-up to his devastating splitter!  

Can't wait for opening day!





2. Now....for the update on my fav....the NY Rangers: very few know that star Rick Nash.....well, take a look:












Not saying that Rick Nash and Ted Cruz are one and the same.....

...but have you ever seen the two of 'em together?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 13, 2015)

Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.

However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......

Sorry, have to do this.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd rather watch tennis , at least the athletes have boobs....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I'd rather watch tennis , at least the athletes have boobs....





Like boobs?

Catch Eric Holder's press conference.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> I'd rather watch tennis , at least the athletes have boobs....


good point.plus its much more exciting with something happening ALL THE TIME. baseball on tv is like watching paint dry.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather watch tennis , at least the athletes have boobs....
> ...





You know, there are meds for A.D.D.

Speak to your doctor to see if they are right for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> 
> However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......
> 
> Sorry, have to do this.



when people talk about these overpriced assholes in baseball such as PC here,this is what I like to throw in their faces.


They may have beat my Royals in three straight playoff appearances thanks to the Royals having an idiot manager back then,but in two of those three years,they at least took them to the maximum limit losing in the 9th inning taking them to game five in the series.they at least never got beat in three straight.

where is that broom so i can say the word SWEEP which is what the royals did to them in 1980?

Oh and the yankees won those three years with the help of home grown products of the royals Lou Pinella of the Royals and Reggie Jackson who was originally a KANSAS CITY A before becoming an Oakland A.a fact many are not aware of.

I wasnt even aware of that myself to the all star game they played here in kc a couple years ago and jackson came out before the game talking about how kansas city was where he got his start in the major leagues.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 13, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



tell me again,who is that ugly looking japenese girl you used to have in your avatar?that was one disgusting looking creature who no doubt has hairy armpits on her.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> 
> However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......
> 
> Sorry, have to do this.





NOW YOU'RE GONNA GET IT!


"On Thursday, Tanaka, who threw four of his trademark splitters, looked better than he did for his final two starts of his rookie season after his UCL rehab.


In the first, Tanaka sent the Braves down in order, throwing 11 pitches (nine strikes). Tanaka reached 94 mph on the radar gun.

"That's pretty good this time of year," manager Joe Girardi said.

Tanaka struck out Freddie Freemanlooking on a 3-2 slider to end the inning. He began the second with a strikeout swinging of Jonny Gomes on one of his classic splitters. He ended the inning with two groundouts."
Masahiro Tanaka shines in first spring start for New York Yankees - ESPN New York


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




Your momma.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> 
> However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......
> 
> Sorry, have to do this.





I know you were waiting for this update:

Just saw Michael Pineda.....looks great.

If he can stay healthy this year...maybe 200 innings....and no pine tar.....we may be seeing the start of a #1 or #2 pitcher in the Yankee rotation


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 14, 2015)

The first half of the regular season don't mean much but I always spend the second half hoping the "Yankmees" don't make the playoffs. Makes it that much more enjoyable! 

I'm from SoCal but I've NEVER liked the Dodgers.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)

Exciting time of year...

"The Yankees have a plan to keep Masahiro Tanaka as healthy as possible, and that means giving him an extra day of rest now and during the season so he pitches every sixth day.

That’s a plan that makes a lot of sense and it should be carried through because of Tanaka’s small ligament tear in his right elbow. Extra rest won’t hurt the Yankees’ other pitchers either."

The Yankees 6-day solution to keep Tanaka healthy New York Post


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Exciting time of year...
> 
> "The Yankees have a plan to keep Masahiro Tanaka as healthy as possible, and that means giving him an extra day of rest now and during the season so he pitches every sixth day.
> 
> ...





Shoulda' done that last year.

Anyone who knew how they used pitchers in Japan knew the once-a week drill.




But, heck.....it was great watching him pitch.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

New Yawk is spoiled meat.

Dodger Blue going to rule all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> New Yawk is spoiled meat.
> 
> Dodger Blue going to rule all.



I never cared for the dodgers.Unlike their rival from the 70's the big red machine the cincinnati reds who were my favorite team in the NL back then,they were incapable of beating the yankees in two straight years so i hated them for that for years.

The Reds were my heros from the national league because in 76 when they played them in the world series,they swept them in four straight baby.

man that was sweet watching them SWEEP the yankees no less.get that broom out.

after that,they became my heros because it helped a lot in taking the pain away after my royals lost to them in game five of the championship game when chris chambliss hit that homerun.

My california team  I always rooted for as a toddler was the california angels.I still like them okay now but less since they are a big market team.my new second favorite team in AL is the Oakland A's.Got to stick with the small market guys and root for them to do well.

However I never cared for the Giants and I especially dont like them now since they beat my royals in the world series.i was rooting for the dodgers to beat the Giants last year in the playoffs and I for sure will be doing so again if they face each other again as well this year even more so.please not,anybody in the NL other than the Giants.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 14, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Just saw Michael Pineda.....looks great.
> 
> If he can stay healthy this year...maybe 200 innings....and no pine tar




A real 'master of deception,' that one.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Exciting time of year...
> ...




He'll be fine in this rotation, I hope.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

I was a tyke, and Sandy Koufax struck out 18 Giants, McCovey the rookie hit a mammoth home run, and Wally Moon won the game in the bottom of the 9th with a 'moon shot.'  My first game ever, in 1959.  i was hooked forever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I was a tyke, and Sandy Koufax struck out 18 Giants, McCovey the rookie hit a mammoth home run, and Wally Moon won the game in the bottom of the 9th with a 'moon shot.'  My first game ever, in 1959.  i was hooked forever.


 ah man,the good old days when you could get excited about the season of MLB baseball season getting started when players stayed with one team their whole careers.man cant believe you got to see those guys,I am so jeoulous.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I was a tyke, and Sandy Koufax struck out 18 Giants, McCovey the rookie hit a mammoth home run, and Wally Moon won the game in the bottom of the 9th with a 'moon shot.'  My first game ever, in 1959.  i was hooked forever.
> ...


Incredible experience.  Remember they were vastly underpaid as well.  Carl Furillo, injured in spring training, won his suit for his salary either that year or the year after ($35,000), and the owners blackballed him after that.

The game is a business, and the players, as workers, deserve whatever they can wring from the owners.

Although a successful businessman after the military and graduate school, I have always believed the greatest value in the business are the employees.  Treat them well, and they will labor hard for the owners.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw Michael Pineda.....looks great.
> ...





"If he stays healthy, Girardi believes he'll get there. With a change-up that's evolving, the 26-year-old Pineda's developing a repertoire perhaps as strong as any pitcher the Yankees can run out to the mound this season. (Pineda throws a slider and fastball, too.)"
What makes Yankees manager Joe Girardi so excited about Michael Pineda NJ.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 14, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


except they DONT deserve multi million dollar contracts just for playing a little kids game.there are many citizens in the country that have far more important jobs that are far more deserving of that kind of pay than these  greedy selfish ballplayers.

Not even greats like Koufax or Mccovey should get that kind of money  if they were playing in this day and age should be given the million dollar contracts these greedy assholes are given.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





You're as dumb as that avi of yours, aren't you.

Living in a free market nation just isn't for you.


Babe Ruth anecdote, his response on being asked how he felt holding out for a salary higher than that of the US President, (variously reported as having been in 1929 or 1930) as quoted in _Baseball: A History of America's Game_ (2002) by Benjamin G. Rader, p. 134                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             "What the hell has Hoover got to do with it? Besides, I had a better year than he did."



Why are you wasting your time here, posting your senseless drivel....you should be compiling a spreadsheet of exactly what each and every individual deserves to be paid.


Of course, you might find it disheartening when you have to put you salary at just below those guys who carry sandwich boards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2015)

Ruth, anecdotally, said, when asked why he was paid more than Hoover: "How may RBIs did he have?"

The players deserve every cent they can make.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 14, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> except they DONT deserve multi million dollar contracts just for playing a little kids game..





You're an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ruth, anecdotally, said, when asked why he was paid more than Hoover: "How may RBIs did he have?"
> 
> The players deserve every cent they can make.



all these greedy selfish a holes deserve all those millions for playing a kids game instead of paying all these other people around the country who have far more important jobs than they do.gotcha.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 15, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


says USMBs resident brainwashed troll who who has an obsession over FDR and the democrats oh and notice someone here clicked on a like for my post for telling the truth here about you.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 15, 2015)

I wish the rest of the league luck against Max Scherzer, Jordan Zimmerman, Doug Fister, Stephen Strausburg, and Gio Gonzalez.  See you in October! 

Go Nats!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 15, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> I wish the rest of the league luck against Max Scherzer, Jordan Zimmerman, Doug Fister, Stephen Strausburg, and Gio Gonzalez.  See you in October!
> 
> Go Nats!


That's a good staff, but both the Cards and the Dodgers have better teams.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the rest of the league luck against Max Scherzer, Jordan Zimmerman, Doug Fister, Stephen Strausburg, and Gio Gonzalez.  See you in October!
> ...


I disagree.  The Nats starters are what put them over the top, but don't discount the rest of the team.  Harper is 22, and I fully expect him to take that next step this year towards greatness.  Rendon takes over at 3rd, his natural position, and we know what he can do with a bat.  I think he tajes a step forward too.  Zimmerman takes over at first for the streaky and inconsistent Adam LaRoche.  I just hope he can stay healthy.  Desmond is a top 3 shortstop, Werth is a top 3 left fielder, Span is a top 10 centerfielder and Ramos is a top 10 catcher.  We also upgraded our second baseman.

I'm not even worried about the bullpen this year with some of the guys we brought up this year and last year.  Look up Blake Treinen and remember that name.  I'm crushed to see Tyler Clippard go though. 

And don't forget Tanner Roark who would start immediately on every single other MLB team.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 15, 2015)

I am not disagreeing at all that the Nationals are a good team.

I do think you will be disappointed.

But our fan-tazia is what makes the game great.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ruth, anecdotally, said, when asked why he was paid more than Hoover: "How may RBIs did he have?"
> ...



So if someone offered you $15,000,000 a year to do your current job, you would tell them, " I'm sorry, I don't want that much money, give it to those that have a more important job than I." Some how I think you would take every penny you could.


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> 
> Yankees pitcher Tanaka just threw two pre-season innings against a mostly regular Braves line-up....
> 
> ...



And they're both Canadians!


----------



## Toro (Mar 15, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> except they DONT deserve multi million dollar contracts just for playing a little kids game.there are many citizens in the country that have far more important jobs that are far more deserving of that kind of pay than these  greedy selfish ballplayers.



Wait a second.

Didn't you say that the Rams moving to St Louis was "the worst day of your life?"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 16, 2015)

Toro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> ...





I knew there was something I liked about you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 16, 2015)

"TAMPA, Fla. - The Yankees' rotation is full of question marks, and perhaps the biggest one finally is ready to take the mound.

CC Sabathia has been brought along at a deliberate pace by the Yankees, who have been extra cautious with the 34-year-old's right knee. He will make his debut Tuesday night against the Blue Jays at Steinbrenner Field."
CC Sabathia to make first spring start Tuesday - Newsday


Bitin' my nails......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 18, 2015)

Sabathia...first outing last night.


Uh oh......


He did get it up to 96mph......


But two runs allowed in two innings........



Let's go NYRangers!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 24, 2015)

*"NHL Betting Odds: New York Rangers, Chicago Blackhawks Are 2015 Stanley Cup Favorites"*
*NHL Betting Odds New York Rangers Chicago Blackhawks Are 2015 Stanley Cup Favorites*


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"NHL Betting Odds: New York Rangers, Chicago Blackhawks Are 2015 Stanley Cup Favorites"*
> *NHL Betting Odds New York Rangers Chicago Blackhawks Are 2015 Stanley Cup Favorites*



Bah!  Bah I say!  You should root for the Islanders, not the Rangers!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"NHL Betting Odds: New York Rangers, Chicago Blackhawks Are 2015 Stanley Cup Favorites"*
> ...





NEVVVVAAAAAAHHHHHH!


Ranger blues runs in these veins!



Down with the Fishsticks!


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 24, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Even Islanders fans know this was possibly the worst logo in sports......






but screw the Rangers!  The Isles are due.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





They're gonna be  playing at Barclay....just a short train ride from my castle.

I'll be able to hate 'em closer.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 25, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And that sure seems to have been an important move.  They got some excellent free agents after the move to Brooklyn was final.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





I hate Boston, too.


Boychuk.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 28, 2015)

"Sabathia got hit hard again Saturday, giving up four earned runs on five hits, including two homers, in five innings against the Pirates' Triple-A squad at the Yankees training complex. On the bright side, if there is one, Sabathia struck out seven."
Yankees CC Sabathia whacked again this time vs. minor leaguers NJ.com

Yeeccchhhhhh.


"The Rangers’ Saturday afternoon spiraled quickly from intended celebration into disaster when a pitiful opening period hung Henrik Lundqvist out to dry in his first start since Feb. 2 for a 4-2 blasting by the Boston Bruins."
Rangers a first-period no-show for Henrik Lundqvist s return - NY Daily News


Mama said there'd be days like this......


----------



## Jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> "TAMPA, Fla. - The Yankees' rotation is full of question marks, and perhaps the biggest one finally is ready to take the mound.
> 
> CC Sabathia has been brought along at a deliberate pace by the Yankees, who have been extra cautious with the 34-year-old's right knee. He will make his debut Tuesday night against the Blue Jays at Steinbrenner Field."
> CC Sabathia to make first spring start Tuesday - Newsday
> ...



So...who goes on the DL first: Sabathia, A-roid, Texiera, or Tanaka?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 31, 2015)

Today, March 31st, is the birthday of Mr. Hockey.

He was born in 1928.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 2, 2015)

*The Rangers are being looked at as the favorites to win the Stanley Cup*
April 2nd, 2015 9:44 am



Bovada has the Rangers listed as the favorites to win the Stanley Cup with odds of 13/2.(The Score)

Following the Rangers are Chicago (7/1), Minnesota (8/1), and Anaheim (9/1).

Montreal is the second Eastern Conference team listed with odds of 10/1.

The Rangers are 3/1 favorites to win the Eastern Conference. (Bovada)

The Rangers have been looked at by some as the team to beat in the East.
PuckCentral.net


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 2, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> *The Rangers are being looked at as the favorites to win the Stanley Cup*
> April 2nd, 2015 9:44 am
> 
> 
> ...



What, no Nashville?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 2, 2015)

I


Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *The Rangers are being looked at as the favorites to win the Stanley Cup*
> ...




I'm wondering what outfit to wear to the parade......


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 3, 2015)

*"Division Champs! Rangers Clinch Metro With Win Over Wild"*
*New York Rangers Clinch Metropolitan Division Title CBS New York*


----------



## Toro (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought the Rangers in the Stanley Cup last year was a fluke but apparently not.


----------



## namvet (Apr 3, 2015)

the league champs are all set


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 3, 2015)

Toro said:


> I thought the Rangers in the Stanley Cup last year was a fluke but apparently not.




Ya' know we wuz robbed last year.



Actually 7 or 8 weren't on the team last year.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 6, 2015)

OMG.

The shape of things to come....

Yank lost the home opener 6-1.....

Worse: Tanaka gave up 5 in one inning.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2015)

NY Rangers.....

Wow...what a game last night!!!

Stepan scores a tying goal with less than 30 seconds to go in the 3rd...

Then he wins the game with a minute to go in overtime!


Wow.

Just wow.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 8, 2015)

Rangers Clinch Presidents' Trophy With Win Against Devils
PuckCentral.net


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 13, 2015)

The playoffs start Wednesday!  The Islanders have a very strong history against the Caps in the playoffs.  Sadly, it's all so old, it's basically meaningless.
It would be great if both the Isles and Wings can advance.  I lived in Tampa for more than 20 years but have never been a Lightning fan.  I jokingly blame them for the lockout and loss of TV contract after they won their cup.  

I won't root against the Rangers, because screw the Pens!  I wouldn't mind both teams somehow finding a way to lose in that series, though.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 15, 2015)

Woo hoo, good start for the Isles!  4-1 win in game one on the Caps' home ice!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Woo hoo, good start for the Isles!  4-1 win in game one on the Caps' home ice!



Congrats!

I was rootin' for the Fishsticks....I prioritize my hatred.  

I watched most of the game because of how painful watching the Yankees was.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Woo hoo, good start for the Isles!  4-1 win in game one on the Caps' home ice!
> ...



What little I've watched baseball has been as a Mets fan.    Clearly we are on the opposite ends of the NY sports spectrum.  I don't watch any baseball nowadays, though.  I just don't enjoy it.

Tonight we'll see if the Rangers can keep their winning ways going.  It often seems to me that winning the President's Trophy is as much curse as accomplishment; what was the last team to win the trophy that went on to win the Cup?

Of course, that could well be an entirely skewed perspective of mine.  Maybe I just recall the Wings winning the trophy and losing in the playoffs one year too many.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 16, 2015)

I was curious enough to go look up President's Trophy winners.  It has been given out 28 times and 8 of those teams have won the Cup.  Detroit has won the Trophy 6 times and won the Cup in 2 of those years.

That's actually not too shabby, but still, I have been left with the impression that winning the Trophy is a bad thing somehow.

The Rangers have gotten the Trophy twice and won the Cup in one of those years.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I was curious enough to go look up President's Trophy winners.  It has been given out 28 times and 8 of those teams have won the Cup.  Detroit has won the Trophy 6 times and won the Cup in 2 of those years.
> 
> That's actually not too shabby, but still, I have been left with the impression that winning the Trophy is a bad thing somehow.
> 
> The Rangers have gotten the Trophy twice and won the Cup in one of those years.




Don't let this get around...but I found out it's in the bag.

I checked with Madam Olga at her subterranean residence here, in Sheepshead Bay, and she looked deeply into her crystal ball.....

...and its RANGERS ALL THE WAY, BABY!!!!!



Now I have some more parking tickets to turn into confetti ....for the parade....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 17, 2015)

the yankees are in last place so far.I love it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 17, 2015)

The Isles blew a 2 goal lead and lost 4-3 in game 2.  The Caps really dominated the second half of the game.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The Isles blew a 2 goal lead and lost 4-3 in game 2.  The Caps really dominated the second half of the game.




I watched part....even in the first, the passing did not look sharp


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The Isles blew a 2 goal lead and lost 4-3 in game 2.  The Caps really dominated the second half of the game.
> ...



At least in the first the game wasn't played entirely in the Islanders' end, though.  In the later portions of the game the Caps had control of the ice for long stretches.  The Isles could barely get out of their own zone, let alone get offensive pressure of their own.

Still, splitting the away games, and only losing by 1 goal in the second game, that's something I'd be happy to accept before the series began.  Hopefully they'll get a lift playing at Nassau Coliseum and take the next 2.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 18, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Good luck


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 18, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The Wings also lost game 2.  So both of those series are tied with the teams I'm rooting for heading home.  I'm used to the Wings in the playoffs, it's nice to have the Isles in too.  Time for another 4 Cups in a row!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 19, 2015)

Holtby played a great game and almost stole one for the Caps, but the Isles pull it off just seconds into OT!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> 
> Yankees pitcher Tanaka just threw two pre-season innings against a mostly regular Braves line-up....
> 
> ...


Yes, at their wedding....


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 19, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> 
> Yankees pitcher Tanaka just threw two pre-season innings against a mostly regular Braves line-up....
> 
> ...


Nash doesnt look anything like that douchbag. 

Yankees suck Knicks suck. Did the rangers make the playoffs? I like Eli Manning and Michael Strahan. Eli 2 superbowls and the great Payton only 1. I'm glad for eli so he's not completely living in Paytons shadow.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> ...



Did the Rangers make the playoffs?  Clearly you are not an NHL fan, so that makes you a bad person.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 20, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> ...



I stand by my statement, and while the Yankee's start hasn't been horrible, it hasn't been great.

Now as a Met fan I am just waiting for inevitable meteor to come crashing down on our bullpen.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2015)

It's probably just because it's the way it worked in my house, but for some reason I expect Mets fans to be Islanders fans and Yankees fans to be Rangers fans.

I haven't lived in NY for a long time, so maybe that really is the usual?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Oh, man....looking forward to the opening of baseball season!
> ...


 agreed about the Mannings.Eli I always liked till the last couple years where he started just throwing the ball up in the air to avoid taking a take and as a result throwing so many interception.Before that though,I liked him because he beat the cheatriots twice,Peyton though is an asshole.

When the colts played the ravens in a playoff game he said baltimore fans need to get over it that the colts aren't in baltimore anymore and stop hating on them.

Lets see,the son of the asshole owner of the colts that moved them never has talked about righting a wrong his father did to bring them back and he says baltimore needs to get over it.man what an asshole.Im so glad he got humiliated in the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


exactly.the yankees start hasnt been horrible,but it hasnt been great either.The Mets I got no problem with.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


And I live in hockey town! Made the playoffs 20 years in a row. All wasted on me. I lost interest in hockey the year they went on strike or there was a lock out??? Whatever. You take a year off you make people find other interests like basketball.

This ain't Canada you know aye?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 20, 2015)

martybegan said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Last I heard tigers up 2 to 1 but yankees got 2 on the corners in the 8th. We put in a relief pitcher and I dont know what happened next. Those fucking yankees. I hated them the most during the Arod years. So mad he won a championship. Only one I ever liked was Jeter and that's cause he's cool and he's from michigan. You're welcome.

Let me know if the assholes I mean yankees came back and won tonight. I was so glad the Arod fucked you payroll wise and it seems you are still paying the guy. But you got 1 ring out of it so guess it was worth it. Detroit hasn't won since 1984. But we've had your number in the last decade.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Blame the Lightning, that happened after they won the Cup.  

And hey, hasn't baseball had multiple strikes/lockouts?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 20, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yea but when the tigers make the playoffs its soooo much fun.

It was fun the yzerman years. Maybe I'm spoiled and burned out. But even when they made that lucky run the last couple years I'm sorry but yawn.

When people give me 2 wing tickets I drive down and sell them for $200.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 20, 2015)

Remember our Russian defensive line? Federov? Wings were an all star team. 2 all star teams.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 20, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Remember our Russian defensive line? Federov? Wings were an all star team. 2 all star teams.



I started watching Detroit because of the Russian 5.  My friend and I called them the 'ovs'.  

Federov, Fetisov, Larionov, Kozlov........oh, hell, I can't remember the last one.  I know it ended in ov though!  

But if you want yawn-worthy hockey, you should have tried being an Islanders fan for much of the past 30 years.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Remember our Russian defensive line? Federov? Wings were an all star team. 2 all star teams.
> ...


I think you forgot Constantinov? The one who got hurt in the limo crash right after they won one of their championships.  God knows how many Stanley cups they might have won if that didn't happen. 

You came up with more names than I would have by the way. Good memory.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2015)

What an interesting evening!
1. After a series of intense experimentation, I was able to determine the perfect sports accommodations! 
I watch the Rangers with the sound down...I hate their announcers, anyway.
I listen to the Yankee game on the radio at the same time...with the remote ready to switch over!
It was perfect!!!

2. Sabathia was the best he's been so far this season....
If we actually had a short stop we would have beaten Detroit.


3. Wow....the Ranger game was a nail biter.
What a GREAT game!!!
Wow.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> What an interesting evening!
> 1. After a series of intense experimentation, I was able to determine the perfect sports accommodations!
> I watch the Rangers with the sound down...I hate their announcers, anyway.
> I listen to the Yankee game on the radio at the same time...with the remote ready to switch over!
> ...


So tigers won last night? Close one. Yes!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > What an interesting evening!
> ...




G-r-r-r-r-r-r-r--


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 21, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> What an interesting evening!
> 1. After a series of intense experimentation, I was able to determine the perfect sports accommodations!
> I watch the Rangers with the sound down...I hate their announcers, anyway.
> I listen to the Yankee game on the radio at the same time...with the remote ready to switch over!
> ...



This first round is exciting for NY hockey teams so far.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > What an interesting evening!
> ...



Tonight......watch out for Gr-8


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > What an interesting evening!
> ...


Jets and giants didn't do shit. Knicks and nj suck in NBA. I doubt yankees or mets will be good this year. All you have is the rangers. Lol. Theres always next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I hated them the most when that money grubber asshole johnny damon played for them.that was the ONE time in my life i was rooting for the yankees to beat the red sox and go to the world series was that year Damon played for the sox and the sox beat them to go the world series.

I never thought the day would have ever come where it bummed me out seeing the yankees lose to the red sox and not make it the world series.

That asshole just jumped from one team to another only for the love of the money.He did not care about staying loyal to his teams.He eventually wound up playing for your Tigers for his last team before retiring.that prick was the biggest asshole to ever play baseball.Worse than A-rod.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Thats the one time I am always a tiger fan is when they play the yankees.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 21, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


How about Curtis granderson? That sob was a hall of fame level player the last year he played for us and he's only been so so ever since he left for the Yankees.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Islanders!  I am an Islanders fan, not the Rangers!


----------



## NoNukes (Apr 22, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> 
> However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......
> 
> Sorry, have to do this.


The Yankees are the best team money can buy.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Why you guys get 2 teams for every sport? Not fair. Lol


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 22, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





That was my memo.

Perhaps another this eve.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 22, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...






How come the Italians get two salad dressings and the Irish don't get any????

How come there are no B batteries???

A round pizza in a square box....cut int triangles????


Life just ain't fair.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2015)

Holtby is playing great hockey for the Caps.  Ano


sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Actually there are 3 NY teams in hockey and in football.  People forget that Buffalo is a NY town.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2015)

And Braden Holtby is trying to steal this series for the Caps.  The Islanders dominated play for much of regulation, but could only manage a single goal.  Holtby has been great for 2 games now and the Isles are lucky to have pulled off a split at home.

Halak has not been bad by any stretch, but Holtby has played exceptionally the past couple of games.  Hopefully the Isles can get a few past him to win the series.

And the Wings got a 3-0 shutout to go up 2-1 in their series.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 23, 2015)

The NY Rangers stole a big game yesterday.
I guess that's what really good teams can do....win when they're playing badly.
First period....PAINFUL TO WATCH.

But.....I was able to see the Yankees.....(leading the league in HRs)...put a terrible pitcher in there and beat Price and the Detroit Tigers wickedly!   


Islanders have to find a way to win tonight....or else


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 23, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> And Braden Holtby is trying to steal this series for the Caps.  The Islanders dominated play for much of regulation, but could only manage a single goal.  Holtby has been great for 2 games now and the Isles are lucky to have pulled off a split at home.
> 
> Halak has not been bad by any stretch, but Holtby has played exceptionally the past couple of games.  Hopefully the Isles can get a few past him to win the series.
> 
> And the Wings got a 3-0 shutout to go up 2-1 in their series.





Islanders have to take a page from Ranger'ws coach, AV.....and ignore the instigations.
Play to win the game..not the fights.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 23, 2015)

The Islanders have come unglued in game 5.  Halak actually played pretty well in the first 2 periods despite allowing 3 goals, but it's all gone to shit now.  The third period is now just setting the tone for game 6.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The Islanders have come unglued in game 5.  Halak actually played pretty well in the first 2 periods despite allowing 3 goals, but it's all gone to shit now.  The third period is now just setting the tone for game 6.




I think we'd rather play the Caps than the Fishsticks....but I was rootin' for the Islanders.
The injuries hurt.
Be tough to win two....but we did it...so.....


Good luck.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2015)

Hags is da' man!!!!


Bye, bye, Sidney


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2015)

Star of that game.....Marc-André Fleury


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The Islanders have come unglued in game 5.  Halak actually played pretty well in the first 2 periods despite allowing 3 goals, but it's all gone to shit now.  The third period is now just setting the tone for game 6.




Dump Ovechkin!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 25, 2015)

Now.....NY YANKEES!!!!

I was so down on their chances this season....


But WOW!!!

Tanaka looks like he's gonna be there!
Last night....Pineda was SENSATIONAL!

And the bombers are leading the league in HRs!

Rivera??????Who'd a thunk it???


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 25, 2015)

NoNukes said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> ...



Yeah unfortunately we could have another subway series again this year with the way the yanks have come on recently especially after beating the Mets who had been undefeated.

As I said,the Mets I have nothing against being in the series again.got no problem with them.them I am okay with.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 25, 2015)

Loves those Knicks! What a great...oh wait.

Go Mets. Those amazing Mets, because they are amazing.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 26, 2015)

I was just now able to finish watching the Islanders game.  I had recorded it and the Wings game yesterday.  Because our DVR can only record 2 things at a time, and if you have 2 things being recorded at the same time you have to be watching 1, I unintentionally heard a little commentary from the end of the Islanders game (someone wanted to watch TV, I put the Islanders game on to see if it was over yet so I'd know if I could stop recording).  The announcer said something about the last drop of the puck in Nassau Coliseum.  Because of that, I went into the game expecting the Isles to lose.  The game was very close, 2-1 late in the third.  I kept waiting for the Caps to get the tying goal, then Clutterbuck scored an empty netter for the Isles and I was shocked!  Game 7 here we come!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> I was just now able to finish watching the Islanders game.  I had recorded it and the Wings game yesterday.  Because our DVR can only record 2 things at a time, and if you have 2 things being recorded at the same time you have to be watching 1, I unintentionally heard a little commentary from the end of the Islanders game (someone wanted to watch TV, I put the Islanders game on to see if it was over yet so I'd know if I could stop recording).  The announcer said something about the last drop of the puck in Nassau Coliseum.  Because of that, I went into the game expecting the Isles to lose.  The game was very close, 2-1 late in the third.  I kept waiting for the Caps to get the tying goal, then Clutterbuck scored an empty netter for the Isles and I was shocked!  Game 7 here we come!




I couldn't believe there was no boarding penalty against the Caps when the second goal was scored.....and Tavares was smashed.

Go get 'em!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > I was just now able to finish watching the Islanders game.  I had recorded it and the Wings game yesterday.  Because our DVR can only record 2 things at a time, and if you have 2 things being recorded at the same time you have to be watching 1, I unintentionally heard a little commentary from the end of the Islanders game (someone wanted to watch TV, I put the Islanders game on to see if it was over yet so I'd know if I could stop recording).  The announcer said something about the last drop of the puck in Nassau Coliseum.  Because of that, I went into the game expecting the Isles to lose.  The game was very close, 2-1 late in the third.  I kept waiting for the Caps to get the tying goal, then Clutterbuck scored an empty netter for the Isles and I was shocked!  Game 7 here we come!
> ...



That was my first impression when the play happened, too.  But after watching replays, he actually did hit JT somewhat from the side.  

I'm so nervous for the game tonight!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





"The Rangers would surely prefer another series against the Caps. The Caps are much slower and more reliant on one player than the Isles are. The Rangers often struggle against the Isles more aggressive depth and that series would be more physically taxing than a Caps series."
PuckCentral.net


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Good luck!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 27, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nobody wants to play against the Isles 4th line.  The top hitter for the last 4 years in Martin, the top hitter the 3 years before that in Clutterbuck, and damn have they been hitting in this series!

Isles/Rangers would be a better series for fans.  Even with all the years the Isles sucked, the NY/NY games still meant something.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 28, 2015)

The Caps dominated game 7.  Islanders were lucky to have it at 2-1.  Halak kept them in the game, but the Caps outplayed them for almost the entire game.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 2, 2015)

Seems to me that Dan Boyle was on for three playoff goals against us.

Too bad he's signed through next year....

'*3/2/15 |11:31AM: *The Rangers would not get any cap relief by buying out Boyle because he is on a 35+ contract.' (Larry Brooks)


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2015)

The Caps are playing strong so far against the Rangers.  I wasn't sure if they would show signs of wear after going 7 against the Isles.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 3, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> The Caps are playing strong so far against the Rangers.  I wasn't sure if they would show signs of wear after going 7 against the Isles.




Holtby


----------



## Montrovant (May 6, 2015)

Holtby is the New York killer this year.


----------



## Montrovant (May 11, 2015)

3-1 is now 3-3 with game 7 on Wednesday!  How's your heart doing PC?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 3-1 is now 3-3 with game 7 on Wednesday!  How's your heart doing PC?










The @EmpireStateBldg celebrating the #NYR series win!!!! #RangersTown #ChangeTheEnding

11:43 PM - 13 May 2015


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Holtby is the New York killer this year.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 14, 2015)

"The course of these seven games only added to the anguish, since only four days ago they had come within 101 seconds of ending New York’s season. But for now, with the nameplates stripped from above the stalls and the trash piled atop the wooden seats, the Capitals reconciled their last game of the 2014-15 season with what they believed was among their best efforts of the series. After all, Coach Barry Trotz had asked them to empty everything from the tanks, to spill their souls onto the ice."
Washington Post


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 14, 2015)

Kevin Hayes pulling out his tooth after getting high sticked.

Man.....these guys are so tough!

Not like some baseball player, 'out for two weeks after being frightened by a small child.'


----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2015)

Congrats PC, hell of a comeback by the Rangers.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 14, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Congrats PC, hell of a comeback by the Rangers.



Gracias!

I have to admit....I never....never....thought they could do it again: comeback from three down.

Gonna see if I can see the Empire State building from my balcony tonight.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 16, 2015)

Rangers just won the first game against the Lightening....

...seemed too easy.

Washington was a nail-biter......this game much less so.

But...still a one-goal win.


----------



## Montrovant (May 16, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> Rangers just won the first game against the Lightening....
> 
> ...seemed too easy.
> 
> ...



I only saw highlights.  I was wondering if the game was as dominated by the Rangers as the highlights seem to indicate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 16, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Rangers just won the first game against the Lightening....
> ...




I'm not certain that 'dominated' is the right term...but it seemed that the game was never in doubt.

Play a tight game, and score when you have to.

(There were actually parts of the game when I was able to read a book during play....!!!)


----------



## Toro (May 18, 2015)

Sorry Rangers fans, I'm rooting for Tampa.

But I like the Rangers, too.  So if they go to the Stanley Cup, I'll be rooting for them!


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

Toro said:


> Sorry Rangers fans, I'm rooting for Tampa.
> 
> But I like the Rangers, too.  So if they go to the Stanley Cup, I'll be rooting for them!



The last time the Lightning won the Cup, it broke the NHL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 19, 2015)

Altuve,Keuchel and the Astros....Whoopen that ass!


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Rangers fans, I'm rooting for Tampa.
> ...



Series between Tampa Bay Lightning & New York Rangers


Tampa Bay Lightning win in 5: 12.68%
Tampa Bay Lightning win in 6: 20.15%
Tampa Bay Lightning win in 7: 17.26%
Tampa Bay Lightning win series: 50.09%

New York Rangers win in 5: 11.62%
New York Rangers win in 6: 17.53%
New York Rangers win in 7: 20.76%
New York Rangers win series: 49.91%
Stanley Cup


Anaheim Ducks 28.11%
New York Rangers 27.21%
Tampa Bay Lightning 26.76%
Chicago Blackhawks 17.92%
PuckCentral.net


----------



## Toro (May 19, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Rangers fans, I'm rooting for Tampa.
> ...



lolwut?


----------



## Valerie (May 19, 2015)

hey, i've been rooting for tampa too!


----------



## Montrovant (May 19, 2015)

Toro said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The last lockout happened in the offseason after the Lightning won the cup.  It's when ESPN dropped hockey broadcasts.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 23, 2015)

_"Rick Nash has bought himself 48 hours off all the milk cartons in NY."_
_PuckCentral.net_


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2015)

It's rebounds that win games!


Vermette fires 2OT winner past Andersen in Game 4 - YouTube


----------



## Montrovant (May 24, 2015)

3 goals in 37 seconds for Anaheim, crazy.  And they still end up losing!

These are a couple of close series.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 27, 2015)

It'll be fun to watch the Rangers lose another Stanley Cup Final to a Southern California franchise for the second year in a row, just sayin'.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 27, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> 3 goals in 37 seconds for Anaheim, crazy.  And they still end up losing!
> 
> These are a couple of close series.



Not as crazy as the Hawks scoring two goals (the second shot from behind the endline) in the final two mins of Game 5 to force OT. Ducks pulled it out; but they'd be kicking themselves otherwise.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2015)

Toro said:


> Sorry Rangers fans, I'm rooting for Tampa.
> 
> But I like the Rangers, too.  So if they go to the Stanley Cup, I'll be rooting for them!


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > 3 goals in 37 seconds for Anaheim, crazy.  And they still end up losing!
> ...





"As hockey fans, we sometimes forget that the sport is actually a business. And in order for that business to be successful, you need to make money. So, it makes more sense for the NHL to be rooting for both the Chicago Blackhawks and New York Rangers to make it to the Stanley Cup Final.
Why? Well New York and Chicago are HUGE markets, much bigger than Anaheim (as there are three California teams and I am sure fans of the San Jose Sharks and Los Angeles Kings don’t care to watch their enemy hunt for the Cup) and Tampa."
NHL Hoping for Chicago-New York Stanley Cup Final


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> It'll be fun to watch the Rangers lose another Stanley Cup Final to a Southern California franchise for the second year in a row, just sayin'.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 28, 2015)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



In basketball, this is absolutely true; and the NBA basically is constantly cheating to this end. Hockey is more of a niche fan base. But I'm sure there's some application here in terms of ratings.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 28, 2015)

Boudreau Ducks were nervous Nellies in last year s Game 7 versus Kings ProHockeyTalk


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 28, 2015)

Gotta root for the small market team to go into Madison Square Garden and quiet The Big Apple in Game 7.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gotta root for the small market team to go into Madison Square Garden and quiet The Big Apple in Game 7.





Woe betide ye!


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gotta root for the small market team to go into Madison Square Garden and quiet The Big Apple in Game 7.



I'd root for Anaheim or Chicago to beat the Rangers, but not Tampa.  Go away Lightning!  Don't ruin hockey even more!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta root for the small market team to go into Madison Square Garden and quiet The Big Apple in Game 7.
> ...



I'm not sure what your point of reference is for this opinion. (Not inlcuding Stanley Cup Finals that had my Kings), I still think the 2004 Stanley Cup Finals that the Lightning won in Game 7 is the most exciting ever.


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



After that Cup, the NHL had a lockout and lost their ESPN contract.  That's when things went to VS, which at the time was the Outdoor Life Network or something like that.

The Lightning didn't really do anything, but because it happened immediately following their first Cup win, I blame them for it.  I don't like Tampa sports teams anyway, although I lived there for a long time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 28, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



There is something about Tampa Bay (sports) that seems to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Montrovant (May 28, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I already had my sports loyalties when I moved to Tampa.  Then there was the creamsicle Bucs, that didn't help inspire any desire to cheer on a Tampa team.  

The only team I am a fan of because of geographic location is the Islanders, and that's really because I learned it from my parents.  I became a Red Wings fan because of the Russian 5 line, I started rooting for the 49ers when they played the Dolphins in the Super Bowl and I decided to pick one of the teams to root for.  I have not adjusted my team loyalties moving to Tampa nor to Georgia.  I get that most people root for the team where they live, it's just not my thing.

But yeah, Tampa has had some terrible, terrible teams.  The Lightning were pretty bad when they first came to the NHL if I remember correctly, too.  I'm not a fan of the lightning bug mascot, either, now that I think of it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 29, 2015)

8:25 left in the Rangers season.


----------



## Stan Fan (Jun 18, 2015)

martybegan said:


> Yay! for you being a Rangers fan.
> 
> However the whole "Yankee fan" thing......
> 
> Sorry, have to do this.



A more apt location would be Philadelphia (any team there, any stadium there). Fans are not only fanatical, they are suicidal................


----------

